# A Tomb with a view



## -Oy- (May 7, 2018)

Rock-cut tombs at St Patrick's Chapel, Heysham. Six graves are carved into the natural bedrock.

They are on the west side of St Patrick's Chapel, Heysham. Their exact date is uncertain, but they date to before the Norman Conquest (1066), probably 8th or 9th century. 

All of them have socket holes, probably intended for timber crosses, at the head end.

An associated cemetery to the south of the chapel was excavated in the 1970s and the bones there were dated to the 10th and 11th centuries.


----------



## -Oy- (May 11, 2018)

I thought it was interesting


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 11, 2018)

It is very interesting and thank you for the picture. The temptation to lay in one of the depressions would be overwhelming.


----------



## -Oy- (May 11, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> It is very interesting and thank you for the picture. The temptation to lay in one of the depressions would be overwhelming.



...and wet 

Thanks for taking the time to comment


----------

